# Problems with II



## ira g (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone having problems with getting on and making reservations on II?


----------



## irishween (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had trouble since this morning.  I can fill in my information, but when I hit enter, it says"This portion of the page can not be displayed"  Is this what is happening with you?


----------



## ira g (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, can't book any exchange nor search for any. Getaways seems to work ok.


----------



## irishween (Jun 5, 2008)

I just shut down the window I was using and started over.  I am now able to get in.


----------



## Sue S (Jun 6, 2008)

irishween said:


> I just shut down the window I was using and started over.  I am now able to get in.



Thanks for that, it worked for me too!


----------

